# Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα (αποσπάσματα)



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2012)

Ακολουθεί δωράκι για τα 4χρονα του μωρού σας, μια μεταφρασούλα σπιτική, με αγνά υλικά και μεράκι.
Είναι κάπως βιαστική δουλειά, πολύ πιθανό να έχει ατέλειες, ελπίζω όμως ότι θα σταθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. 

Οι οδηγίες έλεγαν βέβαια να απευθυνθούμε στους διαχειριστές πριν ξεκινήσουμε, μεταξύ άλλων για να μην ξεκινήσουμε την ίδια δουλειά με κάποιον άλλον, πράγμα που εγώ δεν έκανα. Βλέπετε δεν είχα στο πρόγραμμα να σας στείλω δώρο, δεν είχα καμιά καλή ιδέα, αυτή προέκυψε σχεδόν τελευταία στιγμή τελείως τυχαία. Θεωρώ τελείως απίθανο να είχε κι άλλος την ίδια ιδέα με μένα, αλλά κι αν είχε τι να κάνουμε, θα γίνει συγκριτική μελέτη.

Πριν στείλω το δωράκι μου έκανα μια έρευνα στο Βιβλιονέτ και από Ματσάδο βρήκα μόνο δύο ποιητικές συλλογές. Φαντάστηκα λοιπόν ότι ο Μαϊρένα δεν είχε μεταφραστεί. Λίγο αργότερα όμως ανακάλυψα ένα τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ευθύνη" που προφανώς περιέχει τουλάχιστον ένα μέρος του. 

Ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον, ιδίως όταν δεν κάνουμε αρκετή προκαταρκτική έρευνα. Και ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού, αν κάποιος κάνει τον κόπο να βρει το τεύχος, θα κάνουμε τις συγκριτικές μελέτες που λέγαμε.







*Αντόνιο Ματσάδο*

*Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα*

*Μίνι πρόλογος*

Σε μια προσπάθεια να καλύψω τα κενά των γνώσεών μου για την ισπανόφωνη λογοτεχνία, κατά καιρούς πιάνω και διαβάζω κλασικά έργα μεγάλων συγγραφέων. Πρόσφατα λοιπόν ανακάλυψα το Juan de Mairena του Antonio Machado και το ερωτεύτηκα τόσο, ώστε έπιασα και μετέφρασα μερικά αποσπάσματα αυθόρμητα, για χάρη κάποιων φίλων με τους οποίους συζητάμε για βιβλία. Ύστερα θυμήθηκα τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, κι αποφάσισα να εμπλουτίσω το κείμενο με μερικά ακόμη αποσπάσματα, να προσθέσω το πρωτότυπο και μερικές σημειώσεις, και να το χαρίσω στους αναγνώστες με την ελπίδα να το απολαύσουν όσο κι εγώ. Δεν είναι το opus magnum μου, είναι μια ανάλαφρη δουλειά που έγινε σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα με λίγο σχετικά ψάξιμο, αλλά δίνει μια γεύση από το γοητευτικό αυτό έργο του μεγάλου Ισπανού ποιητή.

Ο Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα κυκλοφόρησε για πρώτη φορά το 1936, λίγο πριν τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο της Ισπανίας. Είναι μια συλλογή πεζών κειμένων που είχαν δημοσιευτεί κατά καιρούς σε εφημερίδες, το μοναδικό βιβλίο με πεζά κείμενα του Ματσάδο. Αν πρέπει να χαρακτηρίσω κάπως το βιβλίο αυτό, θα το χαρακτήριζα ποιητική φιλοσοφία πασπαλισμένη με σουρεαλισμό. Μικρά αυτοτελή κείμενα, από τρεις γραμμές ως μισή ή μία σελίδα, με χιούμορ και ευφυΐα, σχολιάζουν τα πάντα: την τέχνη, την επιστήμη, τη θρησκεία, τη ζωή.

Χρησιμοποίησα δύο πηγές για το πρωτότυπο:
Antonio Machado, Juán de Mairena, Espasa-Calpa, Μαδρίτη 1984, τέταρτη έκδοση (σε έντυπη μορφή)
Antonio Machado, Juán de Mairena, Cátedra 1986, Μαδρίτη, με σημειώσεις του Αντόνιο Φερνάντεθ Φερρέρ (σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2012)

*Αντόνιο Ματσάδο

Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα
(αποσπάσματα)*​



HABLA JUAN DE MAIRENA A SUS ALUMNOS|
ΜΙΛΑ Ο ΧΟΥΑΝ ΝΤΕ ΜΑΪΡΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ

|
I|
*I*

La verdad es la verdad, dígala Agamenón su porquero.|
Η αλήθεια είναι η αλήθεια, είτε την λέει ο Αγαμέμνων είτε ο χοιροβοσκός του.

Agamenón: - Conforme.|
Αγαμέμνων: Συμφωνώ.

El porquero: - No me convence.|
Χοιροβοσκός: Δεν με πείθει.

|
*|
*

(Mairena, en su clase de Retórica y Poética.)|
(Ο Μαϊρένα, στο μάθημα Ρητορικής και Ποιητικής.)

- Señor Pérez, salga usted a la pizarra y escriba: “Los eventos consuetudinarios que acontecen en la rúa.”|
—Κύριε Πέρεθ, σηκωθείτε στον πίνακα και γράψτε: “Τα συνήθη περιστατικά άτινα λαμβάνουσιν χώρα εις την οδόν.”

El alumno escribe lo que se le dicta.|
Ο μαθητής γράφει αυτό που του υπαγορεύεται.

-Vaya usted poniendo eso en lenguaje poético.|
—Εκφράστε το τώρα σε ποιητική γλώσσα.

El alumno, después de meditar, escribe:|
Ο μαθητής, αφού συλλογιστεί, γράφει:

“Lo que pasa en la calle.”|
“Όσα γίνονται στο δρόμο.”

Mairena: -No está mal.|
Μαϊρένα: Δεν είναι κι άσχημο.

|
*|
*

La blasfemia forma parte de la religión popular. Desconfiad de un pueblo donde no se blasfema: lo popular allí es el ateísmo. Prohibir la blasfemia con leyes punitivas, más o menos severas, es envenenar el corazón del pueblo, obligándole a ser insincero en su diálogo con la divinidad. Dios, que lee en los corazones, ¿se dejará engañar? Antes perdona El —no lo dudéis— la blasfemia proferida, que aquella otra hipócritamente guardada en el fondo del alma, o, más hipócritamente todavía, trocada en oración.|
Η βλασφημία συνιστά μέρος της λαϊκής θρησκευτικότητας. Δυσπιστείτε απέναντι στον λαό που δεν βλασφημεί: εκεί επικρατεί ο αθεϊσμός. Η απαγόρευση της βλασφημίας με ποινικούς νόμους, λίγο έως πολύ αυστηρούς, δηλητηριάζει την καρδιά του λαού, αναγκάζοντάς τον να είναι ανειλικρινής στον διάλογό του με τα θεία. Ο Θεός, που διαβάζει τις καρδιές, θα αφεθεί να εξαπατηθεί; Πιο εύκολα θα συγχωρήσει —μην αμφιβάλλετε— την βλασφημία που εκφέρεται, παρά την άλλη, που φυλάσσεται υποκριτικά στο βάθος της ψυχής ή, ακόμη πιο υποκριτικά, μετατρέπεται σε προσευχή.

|
*|
*

Mas no todo es folklore en la blasfemia, que decía mi maestro Abel Martín. En una Facultad de Teología bien organizada es imprescindible —para los estudios del doctorado, naturalmente — una cátedra de Blasfemia, desempeñada, si fuera posible, por el mismo Demonio.|
Μα η βλασφημία δεν είναι μόνο φολκλόρ, όπως έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου Αβέλ Μαρτίν. Σε μια καλά οργανωμένη Θεολογική Σχολή είναι απαραίτητη —για τις διδακτορικές σπουδές, φυσικά— μια έδρα Βλασφημίας, κατεχόμενη, ει δυνατόν, από τον ίδιο τον Διάβολο.

|
*|
*

Cuando el saber se especializa, crece el volumen total de la cultura. Esta es la ilusión y el consuelo de los especialistas. ¡Lo que sabemos entre todos! ¡Oh, eso es lo que no sabe nadie!|
Όταν η γνώση εξειδικεύεται, αυξάνεται ο συνολικός όγκος του πολιτισμού. Αυτό είναι το όνειρο και η παρηγοριά των ειδικών. Πόσα ξέρουμε εμείς όλοι! Αυτό αλήθεια δεν το ξέρει κανείς!

|
*|
*

—Dios existe o no existe. Cabe afirmarlo o negarlo, pero no dudarlo.|
—Ο Θεός είτε υπάρχει είτε δεν υπάρχει. Μπορούμε να το βεβαιώσουμε ή να το αρνηθούμε, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το αμφισβητήσουμε.

—Eso es lo que usted cree.|
—Έτσι νομίζετε εσείς.

|
*|
*

Un Dios existente —decía mi maestro— sería algo terrible. ¡Que Dios nos libre de él!|
Ένας υπαρκτός Θεός —έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου— θα ήταν τρομερός. Ο Θεός να μας φυλάει από δαύτον!

|
II|
*II*

Mairena.-Señor Martínez, salga usted a la pizarra, y escriba:|
Μαϊρένα: Κύριε Μαρτίνεθ, σηκωθείτε στον πίνακα και γράψτε:

“Las viejas espadas de tiempos gloriosos...”|
“Πανάρχαια ξίφη καιρών δοξασμένων...”

Martínez obedece.|
Ο Μαρτίνεθ υπακούει.

Mairena.-¿A qué tiempos cree usted que alude el poeta?|
Μαϊρένα: Σε ποιους καιρούς πιστεύετε ότι αναφέρεται ο ποιητής
;
Martínez.-A aquellos tiempos en que esas espadas no eran viejas.|
Μαρτίνεθ: Στους καιρούς όπου τα ξίφη εκείνα δεν ήταν πανάρχαια.


|
_[ο στίχος είναι πάντρεμα δυο στίχων του ποιήματος “Marcha triunfal (Θριαμβευτική παρέλαση)” της συλλογή “Cantos de la vida (Ωδές στη ζωή)” του Ρουβέν Δαρίο]._

|
III|
*III*

La libertad, señores (habla Mairena a sus alumnos), es un problema metafísico. Hay, además, el liberalismo, una invención de los ingleses, gran pueblo de marinos, boxeadores e ironistas.|
Η ελευθερία, κύριοι (λέει ο Μαϊρένα στους μαθητές του), είναι ένα μεταφυσικό πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει επίσης ο φιλελευθερισμός, εφεύρεση των Άγγλων, λαού μεγάλου στη ναυτιλία, την πυγμαχία και την ειρωνεία.

|
*|
*

Sólo un inglés es capaz de sonreír a su adversario y aun de felicitarle por el golpe maestro que pudo poner fin al combate. Con un ojo hinchado y dos costillas rotas, el inglés parece triunfar siempre de otros púgiles más fuertes, pero menos educados para la lucha y cuya victoria pudiera celebrarse en la espuerta de la basura. El inglés, en efecto, ha sabido dignificar la lucha, convirtiéndola en juego, más o menos violento, pero siempre limpio, donde se gana sin jactancia y se pierde sin demasiada melancolía. Aun en la lucha trágica, que no puede ser juego, la del hombre con el mar, el inglés es el último en perder elegancia. Todo esto es verdad. Mas cuando no se trata de pelear, ¿de qué nos sirven los ingleses? Porque no todas las actividades han de ser polémicas.|
Μόνο ένας Άγγλος είναι ικανός να χαμογελάσει στον αντίπαλό του, ακόμη και να τον συγχαρεί για την αριστοτεχνική γροθιά που έθεσε τέλος στον αγώνα. Με το ένα μάτι πρησμένο και δυο πλευρά σπασμένα, ο Άγγλος μοιάζει να θριαμβεύει πάντα επί άλλων πυγμάχων πιο δυνατών, αλλά λιγότερο ευγενών στον αγώνα, η νίκη των οποίων θα μπορούσε να βρει θέση στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Ο Άγγλος, πράγματι, έμαθε να εξευγενίζει τον αγώνα, μετατρέποντάς τον σε παιχνίδι, λίγο έως πολύ βίαιο, αλλά πάντοτε έντιμο, όπου κερδίζεις χωρίς κομπασμούς και χάνεις χωρίς υπερβολική στενοχώρια. Ακόμη και στον τραγικό αγώνα, που δεν μπορεί να είναι παιχνίδι, εκείνον του ανθρώπου με την θάλασσα, ο Άγγλος είναι ο τελευταίος που χάνει την κομψότητά του. Όλα τούτα είν’ αλήθεια. Μα όταν δεν πρόκειται γι’ αγώνα, τι μας χρειάζονται οι Άγγλοι; Αφού δεν μπορεί να είναι όλες οι δραστηριότητες πολεμικές.

|
|
*

Si se tratase de construir una casa, de nada nos aprovecharía que supiéramos tirarnos correctamente los ladrillos a la cabeza. Acaso tampoco, si se tratara de gobernar a un pueblo, nos serviría de mucho una retórica con espolones.|
Προκειμένου να οικοδομήσουμε ένα σπίτι, σε τίποτε δεν θα μας ωφελούσε το να ξέρουμε να ρίχνουμε σωστά τα τούβλα ο ένας στο κεφάλι του άλλου. Ίσως ούτε και προκειμένου να κυβερνήσουμε έναν λαό δεν θα μας χρησίμευε πολύ η ρητορική με σπιρούνια.

|
*|
*

En política, como en arte, los novedosos apedrean a los originales.|
Στην πολιτική, όπως και στην τέχνη, οι καινοτόμοι λιθοβολούν τους πρωτοπόρους.

|
*|
*

A los tradicionalistas convendría recordarles lo que tantas veces se ha dicho contra ellos:|
Στους λάτρεις των παραδόσεων καλό είναι να θυμίσουμε αυτό που τόσες φορές έχει ειπωθεί εναντίον τους:

Primero. Que si la historia es, como el tiempo, irreversible, no hay manera de restaurar lo pasado.|
Πρώτον. Ότι αν η Ιστορία είναι, όπως ο χρόνος, μη αντιστρέψιμη, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να επιστρέψουμε στο παρελθόν.

Segundo. Que si hay algo en la historia fuera del tiempo, valores eternos, eso, que no ha pasado, tampoco puede restaurarse.|
Δεύτερον. Ότι αν υπάρχει κάτι στην Ιστορία πέρα από τον χρόνο, αιώνιες αξίες, αυτές, αφού δεν έχουν παρέλθει, επίσης δεν μπορούν να επιστρέψουν.

Tercero. Que si aquellos polvos trajeron estos lodos, no se puede condenar el presente y absolver el pasado.|
Τρίτον. Ότι αν το μήλο πέφτει κάτω από τη μηλιά, δεν μπορούμε να καταδικάσουμε το παρόν και να δώσουμε άφεση στο παρελθόν.

Cuarto. Que si tomásemos a aquellos polvos volveríamos a estos lodos.|
Τέταρτον. Ότι αν επιστρέψουμε στην ίδια μηλιά, θα ξαναπέσει το ίδιο μήλο.

Quinto. Que todo reaccionarismo consecuente termina en la caverna o en una edad de oro, en la cual sólo, y a medias, creía Juan Jacobo Rousseau.|
Πέμπτον. Ότι όλοι οι συνεπείς αντιδραστικοί καταλήγουν είτε στα σπήλαια είτε στην χρυσή εποχή, στην οποία πίστευε μόνο ο Ζαν Ζακ Ρουσό, κι αυτός όχι εντελώς.

|
* |
*

Y a los arbitristas y reformadores de oficio convendría advertirles:|
Και στους επαγγελματίες ρεφορμιστές καλό θα ήταν να επισημάνουμε:

Primero. Que muchas cosas que están mal por fuera están bien por dentro.|
Πρώτον. Ότι πολλά πράγματα που είναι άσχημα εξωτερικά, είναι καλά εσωτερικά.

Segundo. Que lo contrario es también frecuente.|
Δεύτερον. Ότι το αντίθετο είναι επίσης συχνό.

Tercero. Que no basta mover para renovar.|
Τρίτον. Ότι δεν αρκεί να αναταράξεις για να ανανεώσεις.

Cuarto. Que no basta renovar para mejorar.|
Τέταρτον. Ότι δεν αρκεί να ανανεώσεις για να βελτιώσεις.

Quinto. Que no hay nada que sea absolutamente
_impeorable_
.|
Πέμπτον. Ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε απολύτως _ανεπιδείνωτο_. που να είναι απολύτως αδύνατον να _εκχειριστεί_

|
*|
*

—Ah, señores... (Habla Mairena, iniciando un ejercicio de oratoria política.) Continué usted, señor Rodríguez, desarrollando el tema.|
—Ω, κύριοι... (Μιλά ο Μαϊρένα, ξεκινώντας μιαν άσκηση πολιτικής ρητορικής). Συνεχίστε, κύριε Ροδρίγεθ, αναπτύσσοντας το θέμα.

—Ah, señores, no lo dudéis. España, nuestra querida España, merece que sus asuntos se resuelvan favorablemente. ¿Sigo?|
—Ω, κύριοι, μην αμφιβάλλετε: η Ισπανία, η λατρεμένη μας Ισπανία, αξίζει να λυθούν ευνοϊκά οι υποθέσεις της. Να συνεχίσω;

—Ya ha dicho usted bastante, señor Rodríguez. Eso es toda una declaración de gobierno, casi un discurso de la corona.|
—Αρκετά είπατε, κύριε Ροδρίγεθ. Αυτή είναι σωστή κυβερνητική εξαγγελία, μην πω βασιλική δήλωση.

|
IV|
*IV*

(Sobre la crítica.)|
(Περί κριτικής.)

|
Si alguna vez cultiváis la crítica literaria o artística, sed benévolos. Benevolencia no quiere decir tolerancia de lo ruin o conformidad con lo inepto, sino voluntad del bien, en vuestro caso, deseo ardiente de ver realizado el milagro de la belleza. Sólo con esta disposición de ánimo la crítica puede ser fecunda. La crítica malévola que ejercen avinagrados y melancólicos es frecuente en España, y nunca descubre nada bueno. La verdad es que no lo busca ni lo desea.|
Αν κάποτε καταπιαστείτε με την κριτική της τέχνης ή της λογοτεχνίας, να είστε καλοπροαίρετοι. Καλή προαίρεση δεν σημαίνει ανοχή του χυδαίου ή συμβιβασμός με το ανεπαρκές, αλλά πρόθεση για το καλό, στην περίπτωσή μας διακαής πόθος να δείτε την υλοποίηση του θαύματος της ομορφιάς. Μόνο με αυτήν την διάθεση η κριτική μπορεί να είναι γόνιμη. Η κακοπροαίρετη κριτική που ασκούν διάφοροι ξινισμένοι και μελαγχολικοί είναι συχνή στην Ισπανία, και ποτέ δεν αναδεικνύει τίποτε καλό. Η αλήθεια είναι πως ούτε το αναζητά ούτε το επιθυμεί.

Esto no quiere decir que la crítica malévola no coincida más de una vez con el fracaso de una intención artística. ¡Cuántas veces hemos visto una comedia mala sañudamente lapidada por una crítica mucho peor que la comedia!... ¿Ha comprendido usted, señor Martínez?|
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η κακοπροαίρετη κριτική δεν συμπίπτει πάνω από μία φορά με την αποτυχία της καλλιτεχνικής πρόθεσης. Πόσες φορές δεν είδαμε μια κακή κωμωδία αλύπητα μαστιγωμένη από μια κριτική πολύ χειρότερη από την κωμωδία!... Καταλάβατε, κύριε Μαρτίνεθ;

Martínez. -Creo que sí.|
Μαρτίνεθ: Έτσι νομίζω.

Mairena. -¿Podría usted resumir lo dicho en pocas palabras?|
Μαϊρένα: Θα μπορούσατε να συνοψίσετε τα προηγούμενα με λίγες λέξεις;

Martínez. -Que no conviene confundir la crítica con las malas tripas.|
Μαρτίνεθ: Ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε την κριτική με την στριμάδα.

Mairena. -Exactamente.|
Μαϊρένα: Ακριβώς.

|
*|
*

—A usted le parecerá Balzac un buen novelista —decía a Juan de Mairena un joven ateneísta de Chipiona.|
- Εσάς ο Μπαλζάκ θα σας φαίνεται καλός συγγραφέας —έλεγε στον Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα ένας νεαρός, μέλος ενός φιλολογικού συλλόγου της Τσιπιόνα.

—A mí, sí.|
—Εμένα, ναι.

—A mí, en cambio, me parece un autor tan insignificante que ni siquiera lo he leído.|
—Εμένα, πάλι, μου φαίνεται ένας συγγραφέας τόσο ασήμαντος, ώστε δεν τον έχω καν διαβάσει.

|
V|
*V*

Se dice que vivimos en un país de autodidactos. Autodidacto se llama al que aprende algo sin maestro. Sin maestro, por revelación interior o por reflexión autoinspectiva, pudimos aprender muchas cosas, de las cuales cada día vamos sabiendo menos. En cambio, hemos aprendido mal muchas otras que los maestros nos hubieran enseñado bien. Desconfiad de los autodidactos, sobre todo cuando se jactan de serlo.|
Λέγεται ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα αυτοδίδακτων. Αυτοδίδακτος λέγεται εκείνος ο οποίος μαθαίνει κάτι δίχως δάσκαλο. Δίχως δάσκαλο, με εσωτερική αποκάλυψη ή με ενδοσκοπικό συλλογισμό, κατορθώσαμε να μάθουμε πολλά πράγματα, για τα οποία κάθε μέρα γνωρίζουμε όλο και λιγότερα. Από την άλλη, μάθαμε λάθος πολλά άλλα πράγματα τα οποία οι δάσκαλοι θα μας είχαν διδάξει σωστά. Δυσπιστείτε στους αυτοδίδακτους, κυρίως όταν καυχιούνται γι’ αυτό που είναι.

|
*|
*

Para que la palabra «entelequia» signifique algo en castellano ha sido preciso que la empleen los que no saben griego ni han leído a Aristóteles. De este modo, la ignorancia, o, si queréis, la pedantería de los ignorantes, puede ser fecunda. Y lo sería mucho más sin la pedantería de los sabios, que frecuentemente le sale al paso.|
Για να φτάσει η λέξη «εντελέχεια» να σημαίνει κάτι στα ισπανικά, ήταν αναγκαίο να την χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν αρχαία ελληνικά, ούτε έχουν διαβάσει Αριστοτέλη. Κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, η αμάθεια ή, αν προτιμάτε, η σχολαστικότητα των αμαθών, μπορεί να είναι γόνιμη. Και θα ήταν πολύ περισσότερο χωρίς τη σχολαστικότητα των σοφών, η οποία συχνά την ανακόπτει.

|
VI|
*VI*

Huid de escenarios, púlpitos, plataformas y pedestales. Nunca perdáis contacto con el suelo; porque sólo así tendréis una idea aproximada de vuestra estatura.|
Αποφεύγετε τις καθέδρες, τις εξέδρες, τις σκηνές και τα βήματα. Μην χάνετε ποτέ σας την επαφή με το έδαφος, γιατί μονάχα έτσι θα έχετε μια γενική ιδέα του ύψους σας.

|
*|
*

Los honores, sin embargo, rendidos a vuestro prójimo, cuando son merecidos, deben alegraros; y si no lo fueren, que no os entristezcan por vosotros, sino por aquellos a quienes se tributan|
Οι τιμές, ωστόσο, που αποτίνονται στον πλησίον σας, όταν τις αξίζει, θα πρέπει να σας χαροποιούν· κι αν δεν το κάνουν, μην σας λυπούν για εσάς, αλλά για εκείνον στον οποίον απευθύνονται.

|
*|
*

Nunca debéis incurrir en esa monstruosa ironía del homenaje al soldado desconocido, a ese pobre héroe anónimo por definición, muerto en el campo de batalla, y que si por milagro levantara la cabeza para decirnos: «Yo me llamaba Pérez», tendríamos que enterrarle otra vez, gritándole: «Torna a la huesa, ¡oh Pérez infeliz!, porque nada de esto va contigo»|
Ποτέ μην υποπίπτετε στην τερατώδη ειρωνεία του φόρου τιμής στον άγνωστο στρατιώτη, αυτόν τον κακόμοιρο εξ ορισμού ανώνυμο ήρωα που πέθανε στο πεδίο της μάχης και που αν εκ θαύματος σήκωνε το κεφάλι του για να μας πει: «Εμένα με λέγανε Πέρεθ», θα έπρεπε να τον θάψουμε ξανά, φωνάζοντας: «Γύρνα στον τάφο, ω δύστυχε Πέρεθ!, γιατί τίποτε απ’ όλ’ αυτά δεν σου ταιριάζει.»

|
X|
*X*

—Hoy traemos, señores, la lección 28, que es la primera que dedicamos a la oratoria sagrada. Hoy vamos a hablar de Dios. ¿Os agrada el tema?|
—Σήμερα θα μελετήσουμε, κύριοι, το μάθημα 28, το πρώτο που θα αφιερώσουμε στην ιερατική ρητορική. Σήμερα θα μιλήσουμε για τον Θεό. Σας ευχαριστεί το θέμα;

Muestras de asentimiento en la clase.|
Κινήσεις κατάφασης στην τάξη.

—Que se pongan en pie todos los que crean en Él.|
—Να σηκωθούν όρθιοι όλοι όσοι πιστεύουν σε Αυτόν.

Toda la clase se levanta, aunque no toda con el mismo ímpetu.|
Όλη η τάξη σηκώνεται, αν και όχι όλη με την ίδια ζωηράδα.

—¡Bravo! Muy bien. Hasta mañana, señores.|
—Μπράβο! Πολύ ωραία. Τελειώσαμε, κύριοι.

—¿...?|
— ...;;;

—Que pueden ustedes retirarse.|
—Μπορείτε να αποσυρθείτε.

—¿Y qué traemos mañana?|
— Και τι να μελετήσουμε για αύριο;

—La lección 29: “De la posible inexistencia de Dios.”|
—Το μάθημα 29: “Περί πιθανής ανυπαρξίας του Θεού.”

|
XIII|
*XIII*

En toda catástrofe moral sólo quedan en pie las virtudes cínicas. ¿Virtudes perrunas*?. De perro humano, en todo caso, sólo fiel a sí mismo.|
Σε κάθε ηθική διάλυση το μόνο που μένει όρθιο είναι οι κυνικές αρετές. Αρετές σκύλων; Σκύλων ανθρώπινων, μάλλον, πιστών μόνο στους εαυτούς τους.

|
*|
*

“Cogito, ergo sum”, decía Descartes. Vosotros decid: “Existo, luego soy”, por muy gedeónica que os parezca la sentencia. Y si dudáis de vuestro propio existir, apagad e idos.|
“Cogito, ergo sum”, έλεγε ο Ντεκάρτ. Εσείς να λέτε: “Υπάρχω, άρα είμαι”, όσο γεδεωνική απλοϊκή αυθομολογούμενη κι αν σας φαίνεται αυτή η δήλωσηφράση. Κι αν αμφιβάλλετε για την ίδια σας την ύπαρξη, μαζέψτε τα και φύγετε.


|
_[apagad e idos: στην κυριολεξία «σβήστε (τα φώτα) και φύγετε», έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται προκειμένου για κάτι που έχει εμφανώς τελειώσει ή που είναι τελείως παράλογο και αντιφατικό. Λέγεται ότι προέρχεται από ένα ανέκδοτο της Ανδαλουσίας, όπου δύο παπάδες ανταγωνίζονται ποιος θα πει πιο γρήγορα τη λειτουργία, κι όταν ο ένας αρχίζει κατευθείαν με τον τελευταίο ψαλμό αντί για τον πρώτο, ο άλλος γυρνάει και λέει στο παπαδοπαίδι, «σβήσε (τα κεριά) και φύγαμε»._
_
|Iribarren, José Mª; El porqué de los dichos. Gobierno de Navarra. Departamento de Educación, Cultura, Deporte y Juventud. Novena edición. Octubre 1996, pág. 106]_

|
*|
*

No os empeñéis en corregirlo todo. Tened un poco el valor de vuestros defectos. Porque hay defectos que son olvidos, negligencias, pequeños errores fáciles de enmendar y deben enmendarse; otros son limitaciones, imposibilidades de ir más allá y que la vanidad os llevará a ocultarlos. Y eso es peor que jactarse de ellos.|
Μην επιμένετε να τα διορθώνετε όλα. Έχετε λίγο το θάρρος των σφαλμάτων σας. Γιατί υπάρχουν σφάλματα που είναι αμέλειες, αφηρημάδες, μικρά λάθη που εύκολα διορθώνονται και πρέπει να διορθωθούν· άλλα είναι περιορισμοί, αδυναμίες να προχωρήσουμε πιο πέρα, που η ματαιοδοξία θα σας ωθήσει να συγκαλύψετε. Και αυτό είναι χειρότερο παρά να καμαρώνατε γι’ αυτά.

|
XXIV|
*XXIV*

El Cristo, muriendo en la Cruz para salvar al mundo, no es lo mismo que el mundo crucificando al Cristo para salvarse. Aunque el resultado fuera el mismo... no es lo mismo.|
Το να πεθαίνει ο Χριστός στον σταυρό για να σώσει τον κόσμο δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να σταυρώνει ο κόσμος τον Χριστό για να σωθεί. Ακόμη κι αν το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο… δεν είναι το ίδιο.

|
*|
*

En cuanto al sacrificio de Ifigenia, todas mis simpatías están... con Clitemestra.|
Όσο για τη θυσία της Ιφιγένειας, εγώ είμαι με το μέρος… της Κλυταιμήστρας.

|
_[στην Espasa-Calpa 1984 Clitemestra, ενώ στην Cátedra 1986 γράφει Clitemnestra]._

|
XXXII|
*XXXII*

De los diarios íntimos decía mi maestro que nada le parecía menos íntimo que esos diarios.|
Για τα προσωπικά ημερολόγια ο δάσκαλός μου έλεγε πως τίποτε δεν του φαίνεται λιγότερο προσωπικό από αυτά τα ημερολόγια.

|
XXXVIII|
*XXXVIII*

—Daréte el dulce fruto sazonado del peral en la rama ponderosa.|
—Γλυκύ καρπό αχλαδιάς θε να σου προσφέρω, από κλαδί κατάφορτο.

—¿Quieres decir que me darás una pera?|
—Θες να πεις πως θα μου δώσεις έν’ αχλάδι;

—iClaro!|
—Βέβαια!

|
XLIV|
*XLIV*

Nunca os jactéis de autodidactos, os repito, porque es poco. lo que se puede aprender sin auxilio ajeno. No olvidéis, sin embargo, que este poco es importante y que además nadie os lo puede enseñar.|
Μην καυχιέστε ποτέ πως είστε αυτοδίδακτοι, επαναλαμβάνω, γιατί λίγα μπορούμε να μάθουμε δίχως βοήθεια άλλων. Μην ξεχνάτε, ωστόσο, πως αυτά τα λίγα είναι σημαντικά, και πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να σας τα μάθει.

|
*|
*

Zapatero, a tu zapato, os dirán. Vosotros preguntad, “¿Y cuál es mi zapato? Y para evitar confusiones lamentables, ¿querría usted decirme cuál es el suyo?”|
Κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του, θα σας πουν. Σεις να ρωτάτε: “Kαι ποιος είναι ο πάγκος μου; Και για ν’ αποφύγουμε θλιβερές παρεξηγήσεις, θα θέλατε να μου πείτε ποιος είναι ο δικός σας;”

|
*|
*

Sobre la claridad he de deciros que debe ser vuestra más vehemente aspiración. El solo intento de sacar al sol vuestra propia tiniebla es ya plausible. Luego, como dicen en Aragón: ¡Veremos!|
Για την σαφήνεια έχω να σας πω πως πρέπει να είναι η πιο σφοδρή σας επιδίωξη. Η προσπάθεια και μόνο να φέρετε το σκότος σας στο φως είναι αξιέπαινη. Αργότερα, όπως λεν στην Αραγονία: βλέπουμε!

|
XLV|
*XLV*

Sobre la Pedagogía decía Juan de Mairena en sus momentos de mal humor: “Un pedagogo hubo; se llamaba Herodes.”|
Για την παιδαγωγική έλεγε ο Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα όταν ήταν στις κακές του: «Ένας ήταν ο παιδαγωγός: τον έλεγαν Ηρώδη.»

|
*|
*

Es el político, señores, el hombre capaz de resbalar más veces en la misma baldosa, el hombre que no escarmienta nunca en cabeza propia. ¡Demonio!|
Ο πολιτικός είναι, κύριοι, ένας άνθρωπος ικανός για το πολλάκις εξαμαρτείν, ένας άνθρωπος που ποτέ του δεν κάνει το πάθημα μάθημα. Διαβολεμένος!

|
*|
*

Pero volvamos a nuestras frases hechas, sin cuya consideración y estudio no hay buena Retórica. Reparad en ésta: abrigo la esperanza, y en la mucha miga que tiene eso de que sea la esperanza lo que se abrigue. La verdad es que todos abrigamos alguna, temerosos de que se nos hiele.|
Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στις καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις της γλώσσας μας, γιατί αν δεν τις εξετάσουμε και δεν τις μελετήσουμε δεν έχουμε καλή Ρητορική. Προσέξτε αυτήν: τρέφω μια ελπίδα, και πόσο ζουμί που έχει το γεγονός ότι η ελπίδα είναι αυτή που τρέφεται. Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλοι τρέφουμε κι από μία, φοβούμενοι μην πεθάνει της πείνας.

|
_[Η αντίστοιχη ισπανική έκφραση, abrigar una esperanza, σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά «ντύνω καλά την ελπίδα», την προσέχω να μην κρυώσει.]_

|
XLVI|
*XLVI*

De las revoluciones decía mi maestro: «No hay tales revoluciones, porque todo es evolución.» Digámoslo de una vez: todo forma parte del devenir universal (la erosión de la piedra, al cabo de los siglos, por el rocío de la mañana, los terremotos de la Martinica, etc., etc.). No hay por qué asustarse de las revoluciones.|
Για τις επαναστάσεις έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου: «Δεν υπάρχει επανάσταση, διότι όλα είναι εξέλιξη.» Ας το πούμε επιτέλους: όλα αποτελούν μέρος του παγκοσμίου γίγνεσθαι (η διάβρωση της πέτρας, στην πορεία των αιώνων, με την πρωινή δροσιά, ο σεισμός της Μαρτινίκα, κλπ., κλπ.). Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μας τρομάζουν οι επαναστάσεις.

|
XLVII|
*XLVII*

No está bien que tratemos retóricamente de algo tan serio como es la muerte. Sin embargo, siempre se ha dicho que la grandeza de Sócrates resalta más que nunca cuando, aguardando la hora de tomar la cicuta, entabla el diálogo inmortal quitándole toda solemnidad al tema de la muerte: «Un diálogo más, aunque sea el último... Y a esa mujer, que se la lleven a su casa».|
Δεν είναι σωστό να χειριζόμαστε ρητορικά κάτι τόσο σοβαρό όσο ο θάνατος. Ωστόσο πάντα λέγεται ότι το μεγαλείο του Σωκράτη αναδεικνύεται πάνω από κάθε άλλη φορά όταν, περιμένοντας την ώρα που θα πάρει το κώνειο, ξεκινά τον αθάνατο διάλογο που αφαιρεί κάθε σοβαρότητα από το θέμα του θανάτου: «Ένας διάλογος ακόμη, ας είναι και τελευταίος… κι αυτή τη γυναίκα, πηγαίνετέ την στο σπίτι της.»

|
*|
*

Con todo —decía mi maestro—, Sócrates fue acaso algo cruel y un poco injusto con Jantipa, quien por una vez, y a su manera, quiso ponerse a la altura de las circunstancias. iQuién sabe lo que hubiera pensado Platón de aquella fulminante expulsión de Jantipa!... Porque, a lo que parece, Platón no estaba presente. Habla de oídas.|
Εδώ που τα λέμε —έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου— ίσως ο Σωκράτης να ήταν κάπως σκληρός και λιγάκι άδικος με την Ξανθίππη, η οποία για μια φορά, και με τον τρόπο της, θέλησε να σταθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Ποιος ξέρει τι να σκέφτηκε ο Πλάτων με εκείνη την κεραυνοβόλο αποβολή της Ξανθίππης!... Γιατί, κατά πώς φαίνεται, ο Πλάτων δεν ήταν παρών. Λέει αυτά που άκουσε.

|
_[Τα δύο προηγούμενα αποσπάσματα προφανώς αναφέρονται στον πλατωνικό διάλογο Φαίδων: καὶ ὁ Σωκράτης βλέψας εἰς τὸν Κρίτωνα, "Ὦ Κρίτων," ἔφη, "ἀπαγέτω τις αὐτὴν οἴκαδε."]_

|
XLIX|
*XLIX*

Entre Nietzsche y sus epígonos está la guerra europea, una guerra que no sabemos quién la ha ganado, si es que no la han perdido todos.|
Μεταξύ του Νίτσε και των επιγόνων του μεσολαβεί ο πόλεμος της Ευρώπης, ένας πόλεμος τον οποίον δεν ξέρουμε ποιος τον κέρδισε, αν δεν τον έχασαν όλοι.

|
L|
*L*

Reparad en esta copla popular:|
Αναλογιστείτε αυτό το λαϊκό τετράστιχο:

|
Quisiera verte y no verte,|
Να σε δω θέλω και να μην σε δω,

quisiera hablarte y no hablarte;|
Να σου μιλώ και να μην σου μιλώ,

quisiera encontrarte a solas|
Μονάχη θέλω να σε συναντήσω,

y no quisiera encontrarte.|
Και να σε συναντήσω δεν ποθώ.

|
Vosotros preguntad: ¿En qué quedamos? Y responded: Pues en eso.|
Εσείς ρωτήστε: πού καταλήγουμε; Και απαντήστε: να, εδώ.

|
*|*
Si vais para poetas, cuidad vuestro folklore. Porque la verdadera poesía la hace el pueblo. Entendámonos: la hace alguien que no sabemos quién es o que, en último término, podemos ignorar quién sea, sin el menor detrimento de la poesía. No sé si comprenderéis bien lo que os digo. Probablemente no.|
Αν πάτε για ποιητές, δώστε προσοχή στη λαϊκή μας παράδοση. Γιατί την αληθινή ποίηση την κάνει ο λαός. Για να συνεννοούμαστε: την κάνει κάποιος που δεν ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ή που, σε τελική ανάλυση, μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το ποιος είναι, χωρίς να ζημιωθεί καθόλου η ποίηση. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε καλά αυτό που σας λέω. Μάλλον όχι.

|
*|
*

La pena y la que no es pena,|
Όλα μέσα μου καημός

todo es pena para mí:|
Και που είν’ και που δεν είναι

ayer penaba por verte;|
Χτες καημό είχα να σε δω

hoy peno porque te vi.|
Σήμερα καημό που σ’ είδα.

|
Tengo una pena, una pena,|
Έχω έναν καημό μεγάλο,

que casi puedo decir|
Που κοντεύω πια να πω,

que yo no tengo la pena:|
Πως καημό εγώ δεν έχω,

la pena me tiene a mí.|
Παρά εμένα έχει ο καημός.

|
Reparad en que esta copla, como la anterior, pudieran hacerla suya los enamorados, los cuales no acertarían a expresar su sentir mejor que aquí se expresa. A esto llamo yo poesía popular, para distinguirla de la erudita o poesía de tropos superfluos y eufemismos de negro catedrático.|
Προσέξτε ότι αυτό το τετράστιχο, όπως και το προηγούμενο, θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν δικό τους πολλοί ερωτευμένοι, οι οποίοι δεν θα κατόρθωναν να εκφράσουν την θλίψη τους καλύτερα απ’ όσο εκφράζεται εδώ. Αυτό ονομάζω εγώ λαϊκή ποίηση, για να την διακρίνω από την λόγια ποίηση, με τα επιπόλαια σχήματα λόγου και τους ευφημισμούς των κατά φαντασίαν μορφωμένων.

|
_[Η έκφραση negro catedrático προήλθε από έναν χαρακτηριστικό τύπο του κουβανικού teatro bufo (είδος μουσικής κωμωδίας του 19ου αιώνα), τον «νέγρο καθηγητή», που παρίστανε τον μορφωμένο μιλώντας επιτηδευμένα σε βαθμό γελοιότητας.]_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ακόμη δεν έχει υπάρξει ούτε ένα σχόλιο, ούτε ένα βιντεάκι εμπνευσμένα από τα εξαιρετικά αποφθέγματα του Μαϊρένα δια χειρός Ματσάδο και εξαίρετη μεσολάβηση της Αόρατης. Εμένα πάντως με εντυπωσίασε το περιπαικτικά ειρωνικό τους στιλ και το σχεδόν βρετανικό τους χιούμορ. Σήμερα, στην εποχή του τουίτερ, νομίζω ότι θα τα βλέπαμε παντού.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ και μάλιστα ώρες-ώρες επιρρεπές στη στιχοπλοκία:


> (Ο Μαϊρένα, στο μάθημα Ρητορικής και Ποιητικής.)
> —Κύριε Πέρεθ, σηκωθείτε στον πίνακα και γράψτε: “Τα συνήθη περιστατικά άτινα λαμβάνουσιν χώρα εις την οδόν.”
> Ο μαθητής γράφει αυτό που του υπαγορεύεται.
> —Εκφράστε το τώρα σε ποιητική γλώσσα.
> ...





> Για να φτάσει η λέξη «εντελέχεια» να σημαίνει κάτι στα ισπανικά, ήταν αναγκαίο να την χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν αρχαία ελληνικά, ούτε έχουν διαβάσει Αριστοτέλη. Κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, η αμάθεια ή, αν προτιμάτε, η σχολαστικότητα των αμαθών, μπορεί να είναι γόνιμη. Και θα ήταν πολύ περισσότερο χωρίς τη σχολαστικότητα των σοφών, η οποία συχνά την ανακόπτει.





> —Γλυκύ καρπό αχλαδιάς θε να σου προσφέρω, από κλαδί κατάφορτο.
> —Θες να πεις πως θα μου δώσεις έν’ αχλάδι;
> —Βέβαια!





> Αν πάτε για ποιητές, δώστε προσοχή στη λαϊκή μας παράδοση. Γιατί την αληθινή ποίηση την κάνει ο λαός. Για να συνεννοούμαστε: την κάνει κάποιος που δεν ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ή που, σε τελική ανάλυση, μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το ποιος είναι, χωρίς να ζημιωθεί καθόλου η ποίηση. Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε καλά αυτό που σας λέω. Μάλλον όχι.


Επειδή ο Ηράκλειτος είχε δίκιο, όπως επιβεβαιώνουν τα αντιθετικά δίπολα των λαϊκών παροιμιών, και η επιβεβλημένη αυτογνωσία πρέπει να ζευγαρώνει με την ετερογνωσία:


> Αποφεύγετε τις καθέδρες, τις εξέδρες, τις σκηνές και τα βήματα. Μην χάνετε ποτέ σας την επαφή με το έδαφος, γιατί μονάχα έτσι θα έχετε μια γενική ιδέα του ύψους σας.





> Κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του, θα σας πουν. Σεις να ρωτάτε: “Kαι ποιος είναι ο πάγκος μου; Και για ν’ αποφύγουμε θλιβερές παρεξηγήσεις, θα θέλατε να μου πείτε ποιος είναι ο δικός σας;”


Last but not least, επειδή δεν πρέπει να κατηγορηθούμε για σπισι(σι)σμό, γιατί ποιος τον ακούει τότε τον Δαεμάνο:


> Σε κάθε ηθική διάλυση το μόνο που μένει όρθιο είναι οι κυνικές αρετές. Αρετές σκύλων; Σκύλων ανθρώπινων, μάλλον, πιστών μόνο στους εαυτούς τους.


Όλα αυτά μάλιστα σε "μια μεταφρασούλα σπιτική, με αγνά υλικά και μεράκι". Ας συγχαρούμε λοιπόν τη μεταφράστρια. Μα δεν βλέπω κανέναν, πώς εξαφανίστηκε έτσι; Αόρατη είναι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά, για την προσοχή που δώσατε στο ταπεινό μου δώρο. 

Και μια που το καταδεχτήκατε, αν έχετε διορθώσεις, παρατηρήσεις ή εναλλακτικές προτάσεις, ευπρόσδεκτες.
Λόγου χάρη εκείνο το "Μα η βλασφημία δεν είναι μόνο φολκλόρ" δεν με ικανοποιεί, το κλωθογυρίζω στο κεφάλι μου κάθε τόσο αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι πιο ικανοποιητικό.

Έπειτα το "αδύνατον να _εκχειριστεί_", λεξιπλασία που χρησιμοποίησα σε αντιστοιχία του "_impeorable_" (=κάτι που είναι αδύνατον να χειροτερέψει), δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι εύστοχο. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, και οι δύο αυτές λέξεις πρέπει να είναι με λοξά γράμματα, όπως στο πρωτότυπο.

Κι ένα παρόραμα (τουλάχιστον): Εκεί που λέω Εγγλέζων, θα πρέπει να γίνει Άγγλων (αρχικά είχα βάλει "Εγγλέζοι" γιατί είναι πιο γραφικό, αλλά μετά δεν μου καθόταν καλά και το άλλαξα).



Μα δεν είναι απίθανος ο Machado; Σχεδόν μου θυμίζει Ambrose Bierce.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2012)

Μόλις μου επισήμανε ένας εκ των συντονιστών ότι στο XIII, στο δεύτερο απόφθεγμα, έχω αφήσει αμετάφραστη τη λέξη "gedeónico". 
Η αφηρημάδα μου χτύπησε ξανά: είχα σκοπό να το ψάξω παραπάνω, το αμέλησα, και το έστειλα έτσι χωρίς να το καταλάβω.

Όσο το διερευνώ, τόσο δεν βρίσκω άκρη. Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά (έχω εδώ τα Real Academia, María Moliner, Anaya και 4-5 εξειδικευμένα, αν την βρει κανείς εννοείται ας το πει!), κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι πλαστή και αποτελεί αναφορά στον Γεδεών (θα λέγαμε λοιπόν "γεδεωνικός" αν θέλαμε να ακολουθήσουμε την λεξιπλασία), αλλά σκαλίζοντας τον μύθο του Γεδεών δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιο ακριβώς χαρακτηριστικό του αναφέρεται, για να δω μήπως μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιο καλύτερο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο.

Ψυχανεμίζομαι ότι αναφέρεται στο γεγονός ότι ο Γεδεών γκρέμισε ειδωλολατρικούς ναούς, και ότι έχει μια λογική "Γόρδιου δεσμού" το πράγμα, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη.

Πάντως το "γεδεωνικός" κάνει για απόδοση, μέχρι να βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο, αν βρούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

Πρόσθεσα το «γεδεωνικός» --και η απορία για το νόημα είναι ενδιαφέρουσα.

Άλλαξα το Εγγλέζων με Άγγλων, αλλά κι εμένα το Εγγλέζων μου φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστό.

Μου λύθηκε και η απορία για το impeorable/εκχείριση (που τα πλάγιασα) --αλλά κι αυτό νομίζω ότι ανοίγει συζήτηση για ιδέες.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω ισπανικά, μόνο πορτογαλικά, ωστόσο βλέπω ότι η λέξη _gedeónico_ εδώ ορίζεται ως «ηλίθιος», «αγαθός». Εδώ, δηλαδή σε γλωσσάρι αποδελτίωσης των όρων που χρησιμοποίησε ο Κολομβιανός ποιητής León de Greiff, ορίζεται ως «απλοϊκός». Εδώ βρίσκω ως συνώνυμο το perogrullesco, που βλέπω στην ισπανική βίκι ότι σημαίνει «προφανής, αυταπόδεικτος».

Νομίζω πως το «απλοϊκή» σου κάνει για την περίπτωσή σου, αλλά και πάλι το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη, διότι είπα, δε μιλάω ισπανικά.:blush:


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ οι αφορισμοί σαν είδος γραφής. Το νόημα αναμετριέται στα ίσια με τον αναγνώστη, εκεί που άλλοι θάβουν το τίποτα κάτω απ' το Ινδοκούς.
Το "εκχειρίζω" το θεώρησα στην αρχή γλωσσοπλασία με βάση το "εγχειρίζω", αλλά δεν μου έβγαινε νόημα. Οπότε άνοιξα ισπανοελληνικό λεξικό μετά από πολλά-πολλά χρόνια και αμέσως κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει. Το πρόβλημα είναι αν η Αόρατη κρίνει ότι χρειάζεται γλωσσοπλαστική απόδοση, και δη σε τι μέρος του λόγου. Ειδάλλως τι να πούμε εμείς οι *ανισπάνιστοι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Palavra, εκ μέρους των αναγνωστών! Ισπανικά μπορεί να μην ξέρεις, αλλά ξέρεις να ψάχνεις, καλύτερα από μένα.
Το "απλοϊκός" είναι ό,τι πρέπει νομίζω.

Θέμη, κρίνω ότι χρειάζεται γλωσσοπλασία (αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και να βρεθεί κάποιος που θα με διαψεύσει).
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να έφτιαχνα ένα επίθετο, γιατί στο πρωτότυπο είναι επίθετο.
Απλώς δεν τα κατάφερα να φτιάξω επίθετο που να ακούγεται πειστικό.

Προφανώς το "εκχειρίζω" είναι αποτυχημένο, αφού δεν σου έβγαζε νόημα με την πρώτη. 
Ο αναγνώστης δεν θα έχει δίπλα του ούτε το πρωτότυπο, ούτε λεξικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το "απλοϊκός" είναι ό,τι πρέπει νομίζω.


Έφτασεεε... (χωρίς να εξαφανίσω όλα τα ίχνη του γεδεωνικού, για χάρη της κουβέντας).

Υπάρχει «ανεπιδείνωτος»;


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει «ανεπιδείνωτος»;


Κι αν δεν υπάρχει, μπορούμε μια χαρά να το υπάρξουμε, είναι άμεσα κατανοητό. Άλλωστε, σαν γλωσσοπλαστικό επίθετο δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση από το ανεπιδείνωτος και το αχειροτέρευτος.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω την _προσωρινή _προτίμησή μου:
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να είναι ριζικά _αχειροτέρευτο.

_Υ.Γ.Έχω πολλή δουλειά που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να την τελειώσω, και αύριο ταξιδεύω. Θα με καταστρέψει η Λεξιλογία. Και πού να τολμήσω να κάνω αγωγή για αποζημίωση όταν παραμονεύουν η Παλάβρα και ο Ρογήρος! :s


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 5, 2012)

Θα κάνω ενα κακόγουστο αστειάκι και θα προτείνω το _αχειροποίητο_. :devil:

Από τα προλεχθέντα, μάλλον προτιμώ το _ανεπιδείνωτο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

Καλά, εγώ θα το αλλάξω με ό,τι αποφασίσεις, δεν τίθεται θέμα νεποτισμού εδώ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

[Πέφτει αλιξεπτωτιστής ο απόλυτα άσχετος με όλα ανεξαιρέτως στο παρόν νήμα.]
Εγώ πάντως μόλις ακούω Γεδεών σκέφτομαι τούτους 'δώ: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gedeones_Internacionales
[Ο άσχετος το βάζει αμέσως στα πόδια κι εξαφανίζεται σε μια στιγμή, όπως ακριβώς ήρθε.]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2012)

Λοιπόόόν, κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως και σκαλίσματος στον Βοσταντζόγλου, τον Πάπυρο, το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ, νομίζω ότι το gedeónico εδώ αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στο αυταπόδεικτο, εφόσον αναφέρεται σε μια ταυτοσημία. Ωστόσο η λέξη gedeónico μοιάζει να είναι μια λέξη ελάχιστα γνωστή και δεν είναι σε χρήση σήμερα (αφού δεν υπάρχει καν στο λεξικό της Real Academia).

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να το αντικαταστήσουμε με τη λέξη "*αυθομολογούμενη*" ("όσο αυθομολογούμενη κι αν σας φαίνεται αυτή η δήλωση" - αλλάζουμε και την τελευταία λέξη της πρότασης, αντί για "φράση" βάζουμε "δήλωση"), λέξη που είναι μεν δόκιμη (αφού την προτείνει ο Βοσταντζόγλου και υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο), αλλά δεν είναι σε χρήση ή τέλος πάντων δεν είναι σε κοινή χρήση (αφού δεν την έχει ούτε το ΛΚΝ ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ) και οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα γνωστή λέξη, αλλά δηλώνει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλουμε.

Εντωμεταξύ, ακόμη δεν έχω λύσει την απορία μου για την ετυμολογία του gedeónico με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία.

Τώρα για το impeorable, το αφήνω στην κρίση της ομάδας επιμελητών κειμένου που επιλήφθηκε του ζητήματος. Την δική μου γνώμη την είπα ήδη - προτιμώ το "*ανεπιδείνωτο*" - οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ένσταση ή πρόταση, μπορείτε αν θέλετε να βάλετε αυτό.

Αξίζει ίσως ν' αναφέρω ότι έχει πλασθεί μάλλον κατ' αναλογία με το imejorable, λέξη υπαρκτή, που σημαίνει "αυτό που δεν μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερο", δηλαδή κάτι πάρα πολύ καλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2012)

Done! :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 28, 2012)

Μάθαμε λοιπόν τον Ματσάδο (ευχαριστούμε, Αόρατη!), αλλά εμένα μου έμεινε μια εκκρεμότητα. Πηγαίνοντας στη Βικιπαίδεια, είχα δει να παρατίθεται σε αγγλική μετάφραση ένα ποίημα κατάφορτης λιτότητας, από εκείνα που σε σκανδαλίζουν διπλά: για την απλότητα και οικουμενικότητα εκείνου που λένε και για τη δεκτικότητά τους σε πολλές και διάφορες αναγνώσεις, προεκτάσεις και συναισθήματα και σε μια επιθυμία επανόδου που δεν δίνει ποτέ το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Να μην πολυλογώ, ιδού το ποίημα:
Wanderer, your footsteps are
the road, and nothing more;
wanderer, there is no road,
the road is made by walking.
By walking one makes the road,
and upon glancing behind
one sees the path
that never will be trod again.
Wanderer, there is no road--
Only wakes upon the sea.
(from "Proverbios y cantares" in Campos de Castilla, 1912)

Απλή φαίνεται η μετάφρασή του (για την ακρίβεια _πρέπει _να είναι απλή, σχεδόν ψυχρά διαπιστωτική), αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουμε επαφή με το πρωτότυπο. Αν λοιπόν η Αόρατη το βρει, παρακαλείται όχι να το μεταφράσει, ας μη γινόμαστε φορτικοί, αλλά να τροποποιήσει/σχολιάσει/αποσαφηνίσει μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση από το αγγλικό:
Διαβάτη, ο δρόμος είναι
τα χνάρια σου και άλλο τίποτα.
Διαβάτη, δρόμος δεν υπάρχει,
η περπατησιά τον φτιάχνει.
Βαδίζοντας φτιάχνεις τον δρόμο,
κι όπως ξοπίσω σου κοιτάς
βλέπεις το μονοπάτι
που δεν θα ξαναπατηθεί ποτέ.
Διαβάτη, δρόμος δεν υπάρχει,
απόνερα στη θάλασσα μονάχα.​


----------

